# Over grown Dove beak



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone!! I have had a pet dove for about 2 1/2 years now hes has been doing very well in our home and everyone in my family really loves him. he has some spayed toes because the people that raised him from a squab didnt properly take care of him but other than that he dosent seem to have any health problems. but since he is an indoor bird his beak has been growing to much and im not sure what I can do to properly treat it. any advice will be greatly appreciated !!  thanks - James


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Flying Jay said:


> Hi Everyone!! I have had a pet dove for about 2 1/2 years now hes has been doing very well in our home and everyone in my family really loves him. he has some spayed toes because the people that raised him from a squab didnt properly take care of him but other than that he dosent seem to have any health problems. but since he is an indoor bird his beak has been growing to much and im not sure what I can do to properly treat it. any advice will be greatly appreciated !!  thanks - James


An Avian vet can do it for you, if he needs toenails done as well get that done while your there.


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

OMG u from dallas? have u gone 2 the dallas fair ani,mal show? 
Btw i tried this trick. 
Get ur sister's nail clippers n nail fillers? they look like popsicle wooden sticks that r lil roughly on each side. Mine are pink color cuz i file my nails but dont use nail polish cuz nail polish got chemicals n its bad for us, but guys use black nail polish


----------

